# Countries that allow disabled children



## AWNW47

Hi, we are a family looking to leave the US. We do not believe that the right wing government who are likely to take power in 2024 will be friendly to our family, which is mixed race, disabled, and LGBTQ+. Many countries do not allow the disabled to immigrate, so options are limited. Unfortunately, so is information about which countries do allow disabled immigrants. We work in tech, one of us as a junior developer and another as a mid-career headhunter. Any advice would be appreciated. Shortlist currently includes Canada, Estonia, and Ireland. Thank you!


----------



## Bevdeforges

Do you have any other considerations? Because for the most part, I think many EU countries would "allow" your family in no problem. But it would definitely affect the type of care available for your children depending on the type of disability.

I also note that Canada and Ireland are English speaking countries. Do you perhaps speak some Estonian? Because language will be a big consideration. Any Spanish, French, German, other European language? For countries within the EU, you would need to be able to find jobs first so that your employers could assist you with the visa - and that would put you into the national health care system pretty much right away. There are other considerations, but being able to work in the host country is probably the key thing to being able to get a visa to move there.


----------



## AWNW47

Bevdeforges said:


> Do you have any other considerations? Because for the most part, I think many EU countries would "allow" your family in no problem. But it would definitely affect the type of care available for your children depending on the type of disability.
> 
> I also note that Canada and Ireland are English speaking countries. Do you perhaps speak some Estonian? Because language will be a big consideration. Any Spanish, French, German, other European language? For countries within the EU, you would need to be able to find jobs first so that your employers could assist you with the visa - and that would put you into the national health care system pretty much right away. There are other considerations, but being able to work in the host country is probably the key thing to being able to get a visa to move there.


Is that right? If I remember correctly, countries such as Australia, Finland, New Zealand, and Sweden forbid immigration by the disabled. Canada recently allowed it in 2018. If most of the EU is friendly to our family, it would make things easier. I did not think that was the case. 

We are currently monolingual. We will learn another language if needed. My understanding of Estonia is that business is primarily conducted in English, but I imagine I’d need to be able to get by in Estonian to do my job. I am not confident, though, that this is correct. 

I didn’t think I’d get to be choosy beyond “has tech jobs”, “good special education” and “allows us to immigrate”. I’ll have to get back to you on that.


----------



## ALKB

AWNW47 said:


> Is that right? If I remember correctly, countries such as Australia, Finland, New Zealand, and Sweden forbid immigration by the disabled. Canada recently allowed it in 2018. If most of the EU is friendly to our family, it would make things easier. I did not think that was the case.
> 
> We are currently monolingual. We will learn another language if needed. My understanding of Estonia is that business is primarily conducted in English, but I imagine I’d need to be able to get by in Estonian to do my job. I am not confident, though, that this is correct.
> 
> I didn’t think I’d get to be choosy beyond “has tech jobs”, “good special education” and “allows us to immigrate”. I’ll have to get back to you on that.


Not only in your job, daily life will be in whichever language is spoken in your host country - try watching a youtube video in Estonian for a taste of what life would be like - imagine what it's like not to be able to understand anything written on packaging in the grocery store, street signs, local newspapers...

Also keep in mind that special education is likely to be in the local language only. How well will your child be able to cope in an environment where they don't understand a thing starting out?

We lived in Scotland for six years, my younger daughter spent the majority of her life there. While there were some signs that there will be challenges ahead, we only got a definite diagnosis after moving back to Germany in 2018. We spoke German at home, went to German Saturday school for three years, had her do immersive activities for weeks on end every summer we spent in Germany and now, after three years in German school (well, minus the lockdowns) she is still struggling with German - her mother tongue!!! - so hard.

She cries many nights and frankly, had I known this beforehand, I would not have gone to Scotland in the first place, even though we loved living there. I would have stayed put in Germany, where access to specialists is a bit quicker than in the UK, she would have grown up with just the one language and gotten loads of support from the get go, instead of being told it would all just even out one day since she's bilingual.

Now, I am really, really scared that I missed important time windows and messed up her life chances.


----------



## Moulard

AWNW47 said:


> If I remember correctly, countries such as Australia, Finland, New Zealand, and Sweden forbid immigration by the disabled.


I can't speak for the other countries, but while it is a bit more nuanced than a simple forbid in Australia, even though that may be the practical outcome.

Australia bars those who have a condition that will be a significant cost to the Australian community in terms of health care or community services required to manage a condition over a 10 year period.

Unfortunately significant cost is set at a ridiculously low $51,000.

You need to bear in mind that in part this is because Australia has a public health system funded by tax payers that is, if not free, then heavily subsidized by the tax payer and the concern in essence involves around prejudicing access to services that are considered in short supply -- ie mostly specialist care

That said, the Minister for Immigration has the ability waive that requirement (indeed they can waive pretty much any requirement) and that does happen occassionally, but in practice it is usually it is in cases where there is public outcry and the family is already in Australia, say on a temporary visa and the child was born here.


----------



## *Sunshine*

Moulard said:


> I can't speak for the other countries, but while it is a bit more nuanced than a simple forbid in Australia, even though that may be the practical outcome.
> 
> Australia bars those who have a condition that will be a significant cost to the Australian community in terms of health care or community services required to manage a condition over a 10 year period.
> 
> Unfortunately significant cost is set at a ridiculously low $51,000.
> 
> You need to bear in mind that in part this is because Australia has a public health system funded by tax payers that is, if not free, then heavily subsidized by the tax payer and the concern in essence involves around prejudicing access to services that are considered in short supply -- ie mostly specialist care


This is similar to the new Canadian policy, therefore, it now really depends on the nature of the disability and the costs associated with it.

I think the age of the child will also determine whether or not you will need to limit yourself to countries where English is one of the official languages.


----------



## Bevdeforges

AWNW47 said:


> My understanding of Estonia is that business is primarily conducted in English, but I imagine I’d need to be able to get by in Estonian to do my job. I am not confident, though, that this is correct.


Business and doing your job are one thing, and it may be possible to find work in a company that uses English most of the time. However, you also have to do shopping, interact with professional people (doctors and those who would be treating you and your children), file taxes, and lots of other day to day tasks that are in the local language. Heck, I studied both French and German for years before I moved over here (first to Germany, now in France) and what you study in school sometimes bears little resemblance to the language (words, expressions, etc.) you need in day to day life. 

It will take some time and research on your part, and ideally some travel to visit some of the places you're considering to see to what extent they will meet your needs.


----------

